# Tropic Eden Reef flakes



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone know where to get Tropic Eden Reef flakes in Canada? If it's not possible I think I will go with Caribsea Special Grade, where's the best place to get that from?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

bummmmmmmmmp.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

MOPS in Hamilton


----------

